# Hi everybody! So what legal steroids do you use? Can you tell me more about it?



## Shaquir01 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Hi everybody! So what legal steroids do you use? Can you tell me more about it?*

Hi guys. I'm a new member and I really want to ask you guys some personal questions about using steroids. I've googled some side effects that we may get from using it but does anyone of you know anyone who actually had any? And what legal steroids are you using? It's the acid reflux kind of thing I'm afraid of having. What other products would you recommend for anyone who's only been going to the gym for 2 weeks? A friend of mine recommended me this great product that worked for him but I still want to know other options. It's just that I'm tired of being called skinny and I really want to gain more muscle mass. Sorry to post the link (I hope it's okay )but I hope you guys can examine it just the


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome sir. 

First off you've only been training for two weeks. How old are you? How much u weigh? 

Second off you don't need any of that junk your friend is taking. You need some quality time in the gym and mass amount of food. If your getting called skinny then I take it your pretty skinny so u need to eat everytjing and anything in sight for the next few years and workout like an animal in the gym. You'll get results. Quick too if u do what I just said. I didn't even check the link u posted but I'm sure it's some pro hormone that is even worse for you than aas. 

Stick to heavy Weights and lots of food and u will grow.

and when someone calls you skinny say "Yea but i got a fat cock"


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 4, 2014)

Seriously gym for 2 weeks and you want juice?


----------



## Chairman510 (Mar 4, 2014)

Steroids won't get you jacked! Hard work and years if training will with a proper diet.


----------



## MustangDX (Mar 4, 2014)

You should punch your friend in the face for recommending you that product


----------



## will (Mar 4, 2014)

Lesson 1, steroids are not a miracle cure. U have to have a dedicated well planned nutrition in place as well as a great workout routine otherwise they wont do anything for u. Which leads to lesson 2, u need a few years of dedicated well planned nutrition in place as well as a great workout routine. If u wanna be 250lbs then eat like u weight 250lbs and lift heavy ass weights.  In the mean time study all u can and then u may start thinking about taking steroids


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 4, 2014)

Listen to the Bros, Mate. You've not even begun your journey to get to know the iron. Get on a good program and dedicate yourself to it for a few months, get on a clean caloric surplus and forget juice for now. You will be amazed at the gains you'll make natty.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2014)

Stay away from steroids they will make you fat.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Stay away from steroids they will make you fat.



And gay!.......


----------



## 502 (Mar 4, 2014)

the steroid you need is FOOD and LOTS of it! if you've only been training 2 weeks please don't waste your money or time with steroids. Start eating lots of food and train for 2 years, then ask what steroid you should take. Not many people take "legal" steroids anyways. Most of the things people are taking are ILLEGAL. You're not ready for that yet, steroids don't make you jacked, you have to eat lots while on them just like when you're not. If you are skinny and only been training 2 weeks, just start eating, you'll get results fast as hell without any steroids. Steroids are for when you hit a plateu and need help gaining more than you can naturally. You're no where near that mark yet brother. I'm not bashing you by any means, just giving you some solid advice. Eat 6 meals a day, train 4 days a week, sleep 8 hours a night, you'll start gaining! If I'd suggest any supplement to you, it'd be a weight gainer to add in ON TOP of your 6 meals a day. Read the diet section, i'm sure there's some sample diets in there, or google bulking diet.  Last but not least, Welcome to UGBB!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

Pretty sure this was just spam
..

Link deleted.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome...Listen up skinny..uh..dude, jk, 2 weeks in the gym and you skipped all the valuable info for a beginner and already jumped right to supplementation, try again bro!


----------

